
Open database exposes 93M files on patients of substance abuse facilities - LinuxBender
https://www.scmagazine.com/home/health-care/open-database-exposes-93m-files-on-patients-of-substance-abuse-facilities/
======
sarcasmatwork
>A misconfigured AWS s3 storage bucket reportedly exposed..

We've seen this very statement way to many times! Always a "misconfigured AWS
s3 storage bucket"

This will keep happening until people are actually held accountable.. Like
fines and jail time...

